# Official Pokemon of TBT Contest



## Kyle (Jul 20, 2008)

OH GOD WHAT IS THIS?

You may be asking "Oh god Ky!e is so stupid hes doing something else I better keep a eye on him." Ok, but its a contest Im creating but you guys decide! What should The Bell Tree have as their very own mascot pokemon/pet/embodiment of justice.
I've been going over this with storm, so its official.. I assume. Anyway, he just said 'sure' which means go for it in my case.

The reason I'm doing this? Well, TBT needs some form of activity over the summer, and this seems good. But why can't another video game hero be the mascot? Because if we chose Mario or Samus, bleh, it'd just seem to generic and confusing with many other forums and it'd seem to be a Mario/Metroid forum. But to Pokemon, there are many... I'm sure noone would make a fansite for Caterpie.
Rules? Of course?
Fun? No. But they're necessary.

RULES
1. No mudkipz. Thats just a mascot for an entirely different thing.
2. No meme Pokemon overall. So take your SEAKING and Slowpoke out.
3. No Pikachu. We all know its the most recognized Pokemon because its already the mascot for the franchise overall.
4. Legendarys are allowed... but thats so lame.
5. You may only vote ONCE.
6. You can suggest the Pokemon you want to other members, but it will use up their vote.

The Process
1. Nomination begins.
2. Said poll is created, in which TBT members may vote on which they want.
3. We undergo process of elimination, where the 5 Pokemon with the most votes are put in another vote.
4. If a tie, another poll will be made.***
5. Said Pokemanz is official.

Purpose? To find TBT's own Pokemon mascot. Real use? None really.  We're mainly doing this for fun.

NOMINATE NOW!

Nominees:
Sudowoodo
Smeargle (x3)
Seviper
Politoed
Chatot
Porygon2
Lucario (x2)
Zangoose
Bidoof
Skarmory

Nomination ends Thursday (7/24) @ 5:00 PM


----------



## MGMT (Jul 21, 2008)

Lucario


----------



## Nate (Jul 21, 2008)

Sudowoodo.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 21, 2008)

(I voted Smeargle)
Its a dog-monkey with a paintbrush for a tail.


----------



## Professor Layton (Jul 21, 2008)

Seviper. =)


----------



## Grawr (Jul 21, 2008)

I second smeargle.


And no, I'm not picking Gengar. That'd be strange.


----------



## IslandGuy (Jul 21, 2008)

I nominate...Politoed!!!! It's cute, it's quirky, and it's froggy! =D
 I would've voted Tropius or Chikorita but Tropius would only work well in Summers and Chikorita isn't exactly Ac-like.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 21, 2008)

Chatot.


----------



## .bored (Jul 21, 2008)

Porygon2


----------



## Kyle (Jul 21, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> I second smeargle.
> 
> 
> And no, I'm not picking Gengar. That'd be strange.


Well you don't HAVE to vote to nominate the same Pokemon I chose. 
What I meant was during the voting process, you could have someone else also vote for the one you chose, buuut, it'd use your vote too. You can nominate any Pokemon you want though.

But if you still want Smeargle, thats fine.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 21, 2008)

Lucario
>_>


----------



## Kyle (Jul 21, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Lucario
> >_>


Im not sure if I want to know your reason or not... :s


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 21, 2008)

For some reason, I can see Smeargle working very well.

So yes, a third for Smeargle.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 22, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> Gengar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah...I understood the rules fine.

I too, though, think Smeargle is a good idea. Therefor, I chose Smeargle. ; )


----------



## Kyle (Jul 22, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ok, just wanted to be sure then.
@ UltraByte: Ok, Ill add x3 then.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 22, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :r


----------



## SL92 (Jul 22, 2008)

Zangoose.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 22, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lold


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 22, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop laughing at me =(


----------



## Zero_13 (Jul 22, 2008)

Bidoof itfall:


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 22, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FINE.
I olo'd


----------



## MGMT (Jul 22, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still lol'd


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 22, 2008)

OMG FURSECUTION


----------



## MGMT (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 22, 2008)




----------



## MGMT (Jul 22, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

>


He's cute. I vote for him.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 22, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> He's cute. I vote for him.


<3


----------



## Kyle (Jul 22, 2008)

I hate you guys if Lucario or Zangoose wins because they're furry.


----------



## MGMT (Jul 22, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> I hate you guys if Lucario or Zangoose wins because they're furry.


But Lucario's the best furry.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 22, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> I hate you guys if Lucario or Zangoose wins because they're furry.


Why the furry hate? =( FURSECUTION.

And yes, Lucario is the best furry.


----------



## MGMT (Jul 22, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DF would understand the situation.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 22, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pfffft, I know more furry stuff than him


----------



## MGMT (Jul 22, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But if he was here he could vote for Lucario. : D


----------



## Kyle (Jul 22, 2008)

I really doubt furries are a real group a people, just a bunch of people that like to create e-drama by pissing the retards off that start crusades against them. In other words, its just something funny to do when your bored.
Plus I hate Lucario more than anything because he has a stupid rule in Brawl which he can aura rape stuff with the "Damage me and I get stronger" rule. Plus he replaced Mewtwo, who was BADASS. I know his moves sucked but man, you could change them atleast. I mean, he was the most psychaotic Pokemon, and replace it with a blue dog thing... ugh.


----------



## MGMT (Jul 22, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> I really doubt furries are a real group a people, just a bunch of people that like to create e-drama by pissing the retards off that start crusades against them. In other words, its just something funny to do when your bored.
> Plus I hate Lucario more than anything because he has a stupid rule in Brawl which he can aura rape stuff with the "Damage me and I get stronger" rule. Plus he replaced Mewtwo, who was BADASS. I know his moves sucked but man, you could change them atleast. I mean, he was the most psychaotic Pokemon, and replace it with a blue dog thing... ugh.


<3 Furry


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> I really doubt furries are a real group a people, just a bunch of people that like to create e-drama by pissing the retards off that start crusades against them. In other words, its just something funny to do when your bored.
> Plus I hate Lucario more than anything because he has a stupid rule in Brawl which he can aura rape stuff with the "Damage me and I get stronger" rule. Plus he replaced Mewtwo, who was BADASS. I know his moves sucked but man, you could change them atleast. I mean, he was the most psychaotic Pokemon, and replace it with a blue dog thing... ugh.


...
You're saying I'm not real? 

Lucario really isn't that good in brawl. Well, he doesn't suck but... he's not one of the best. By the time his moves are actually able to kill, you can easily kill him. 
Plus, Lucario>mewtwo


----------



## SL92 (Jul 23, 2008)

You can't really say a Pokemon wins because it's furry, there must be a hundred furry Pokemon.

I nominated Zangoose because it kicks ass. I even posted a pic of it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> I really doubt furries are a real group a people, just a bunch of people that like to create e-drama by pissing the retards off that start crusades against them. In other words, its just something funny to do when your bored.
> Plus I hate Lucario more than anything because he has a stupid rule in Brawl which he can aura rape stuff with the "Damage me and I get stronger" rule. Plus he replaced Mewtwo, who was BADASS. I know his moves sucked but man, you could change them atleast. I mean, he was the most psychaotic Pokemon, and replace it with a blue dog thing... ugh.


IF ONLY YOU KNEW.

@ZF: IF ONLY YOU KNEW.

And no, I'm not going to vote for Lucario.
Chatot ftw.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wut? I'm confused. I do know.


----------



## Melee201 (Jul 23, 2008)

I vote for Seviper.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You think you're worse than me.
lolololl


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Depends on what you mean by worse.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I can't argue with that.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2008)

only_half_evil333 said:
			
		

> Lucario


Your willing to axe Bonsly for Lucario? Ok... >.> Less competition then.
-x's off Bonsly and adds x2 to Lucario-

@dragonflamez - I don't think I WANT to know.
@ZF - lolno, I just said you like pissing retards off.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> only_half_evil333 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is fun... but that doesn't mean furries don't exist.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 23, 2008)

Trust me, Kyle. Furries exist.


They're pretty scary to a normal person.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]They're pretty scary to a normal person.[/quote]='(


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]Trust me, Kyle. Furries exist.


They're pretty scary to a normal person.[/quote]I better than normal though! I'm ABnormal.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2008)

It's funny when people are scared of furries.
I mean, there so many things that are SO MUCH WORSE.
Seriously.

We made a list, remember?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> It's funny when people are scared of furries.
> I mean, there so many things that are SO MUCH WORSE.
> Seriously.
> 
> We made a list, remember?


Hmmm... kinda, but I don't remember anything on it.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a hint.
Decapitation.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, now.

Decapitation is an art form. It is not worse than furries.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2008)

Slightly on topic: I counted 13 pokemon threads on fchan... on the first page.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2008)

Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, now.

Decapitation is an art form. It is not worse than furries.[/quote]Electrocution, then.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 23, 2008)

If this thread doesn't stay on topic it will be locked.


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> If this thread doesn't stay on topic it will be locked.


Rotom.


----------



## ƒish (Jul 23, 2008)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> If this thread doesn't stay on topic it will be locked.


We're trying to be a community here.... ...D'YA MIND!?


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jul 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## ƒish (Jul 23, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> [quote author="


----------



## dragonflamez (Jul 23, 2008)

[quote author="


----------



## Furry Sparks (Jul 23, 2008)

Back on topic huh? Well, then I still vote lucario because he's hawt.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 23, 2008)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Back on topic huh? Well, then I still vote lucario because he's hawt.









Smeargle FTW.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2008)

Gengar said:
			
		

> ZELDAFREAK104 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think smeargles a pretty cool guy. eh paints stuff and doesnt afraid of anything


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2008)

[[[[DOUBLE POST I KNOW]]]]

UNDER 24 HOURS TO GET YOUR NOMINATION IN... ENDS 5:00 PM.
THEN VOTING WILL BEGIN SHORTLY AFTER.


----------



## sunate (Jul 23, 2008)

Skymary please! ^_^


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> Skymary please! ^_^


Huh?


----------



## sunate (Jul 23, 2008)

Skarmory I want him to be in it.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> Skarmory I want him to be in it.


Oh, ok.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 23, 2008)

I change my vote.





Charlocke plz.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> I change my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second this motion.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 23, 2008)

I personally would vote for Smeargle.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Shepard said:
			
		

> I personally would vote for Smeargle.


You sure you don't want to vote for Charlocke? A vote for Charlocke is a vote for freedom.


----------



## sunate (Jul 23, 2008)

its a vote for spam and failure. >_>


----------



## Grawr (Jul 23, 2008)

*conforms*

I too, change my vote to Charlocke.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmmmmm... You have a point, Charlocke it is.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Shepard said:
			
		

> Hmmmmm... You have a point, Charlocke it is.


You've earned my respect, you're cool with me, bro.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2008)

You know Im not putting that on there. >.>


----------



## sunate (Jul 23, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> You know Im not putting that on there. >.>


O thank god!


----------



## Grawr (Jul 23, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> You know Im not putting that on there. >.>


You know you want to.


----------



## UltraByte (Jul 23, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> You know Im not putting that on there. >.>


But he's so cute, kicks many asses, and loves to rock and roll. What's not to love?


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2008)

@Gengar: Uhmmm.. no I don't. :s
@UltraByte: I would but knowing TBT it would win. But its not a Pokeymanz.

Plus it scares me a little...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> You know Im not putting that on there. >.>


YOU MONSTER!


----------



## sunate (Jul 23, 2008)

JJRamone2 said:
			
		

> Ky!e said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :X .....To think someone would take the trouble to do that. I gotta give it to you its really funny!!


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Look! Even the JOKER wants him to win!


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> :X .....To think someone would take the trouble to do that. I gotta give it to you its really funny!!


Don't worry, it easy.


----------



## sunate (Jul 23, 2008)




----------



## Grawr (Jul 23, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

>



...wow.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

>


You're an unfunny loser.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 23, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

>


Was there a joke implied in that?


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jul 23, 2008)

Shepard said:
			
		

> sunate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy god, a new guy who is actually cool? YOU ROCK.


----------



## sunate (Jul 23, 2008)

>_> I just thought id join in on the spamin.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 23, 2008)

sunate said:
			
		

> >_> I just thought id join in on the spamin.


With something like that, eh?

Nice.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't see what it is... meh.


----------



## Grawr (Jul 23, 2008)

Ky!e said:
			
		

> I can't see what it is... meh.


That's probably a good thing. ; )


----------



## Kyle (Jul 24, 2008)

Woah, now I can see the picture.
Yeah, thats not the least bit funny.
Lock pl0x.


----------



## Bulerias (Jul 24, 2008)

Locked per request.


----------



## SL92 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nuuu


----------

